# P250C vs S&W M&P40C



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking at buying a new .40, can anyone tell me how these two compare to each other?


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

just bought S&W M&P 9mm yesterday. shot both and 2 more before I bought. Both shoot well, but I was sold on the smaller frame, hence concealment of the M &P. Handle both and do what feels right to you. Good luck and good placement. (note that I only shot 9mm)


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Both are excellent handguns, but I like the versatility of the Sig as you can easily change sizes and calibers.....best to shoot both if you can and decide which is best for you....JJ


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> Both are excellent handguns, but I like the versatility of the Sig as you can easily change sizes and calibers.....best to shoot both if you can and decide which is best for you....JJ


Excellent advice ... However, the P250 is not on the California DOJ roster so it's very hard to come by out here. (I have a shop that can legally get them if I buy one, but they won't rent one). My biggest concern is coming from 3 of my Sigs which are DA/SA, and my P238 SAO how does the DAO action of the P250 feel. Will I like the action of the M&P 40 better?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The Sig P250 trigger DA is simply put smoooooooooooooth but long.....revolver like and very smooth or did I already say that....lol....JJ


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

As an owner of a MP40 FS I was interested in the MP40C as a smaller carry gun. I fired one on an indoor range (no wind or other disruptions). The recoil was high making my performance very poor. The gun is too light for a .40 cal. Just from the specs and reputation, I would think the SIG would be better. This is not a comment on the MP trigger to which I am accustomed. The SIG 250 is close to the same size and weight as the MP 40 FS which handles .40 cal very well. I have found that, with care and practice, I can carry the MP FS concealed in most cases. If I find I need a smaller gun for some CC situations, it will be a 9 mm.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Well actually since I posted my poll ... I have now changed my mind about both of these firearms. I am now looking at between a used Sig P226 (a P250 is hard to get in Cal and I wasn't sure I'd like the DA trigger) and a new M&P40 fullsize.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Shoot both ...then decide....JJ


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you all for voting and leaving feedback. Today I ended up buying a SP2022 instead of either of the guns I brought up. I couldn't find a nice enough P226 at the price I was willing to pay and I couldn't get myself to purchase another brand of firearm. I just love Sigs too much!


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hope you like your new gun. I opted for the M&P .40c back when I was looking. I was able to shoot both and loved the M&P compared to just liking the Sig. I found the M&p .40c very easy to shoot. Probably the tightest grouping I have ever shot out of a handgun at 25ft (center of bullseye to slightly left). I decided that at that point I wanted a full sized also. The full sized doesn't shoot anywhere near as good as the compact. I don't know why. I was no where near as accurate and had a rather large grouping. Alas, I am eventually going to get me a Sig I just haven't made up my mind on what I want.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations

You ended up with a great gun.

IMHO the Sig P2022 is gun that few people in the USA know about.

My wife & I own 2 Sig P2022 - one in .40 cal and 1 in 9mm

Her's our .40 cal










All in all we have 5 P2022's in our extended family and never a problem with any of them.

:smt1099


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations
> 
> You ended up with a great gun.
> 
> ...


Oh my ... that two-tone looks so nice! I wish my dealer would have had one of those in his counter. I ended up with just your basic nitron finish with sig nightsites.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ E46SC3

That gun was all black when we bought it.

We sent the slide to CCR Gun Refinishing.

Cummings Custom Refinishing

They had a $79 per slide sale and we had seven of our guns done.

Every single slide came back with a wonderful finish.

That's a iPhone (blurry) picture (sorry) ..

This gun shows no wear after 2 years use & carry.

They do good work

IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

@DonDavis3,

I applauded you .... very tastefully done. 

Thanks for the info ... I'll look them up when I need some slide work done.


----------

